# Passed Civil PE - Transportation CBT - 2nd Attempt - Here's my Advice



## Kashybobashy (Feb 16, 2022)

​





After taking both Paper & Pencil in April 2021 and CBT in Feb 2022 I believe they are making the exam more representative of the style of questions they put in the NCEES Practice Exam. I paid for EET on demand depth course for Transportation but I barely watched any of the videos for this course so personally it didnt really help me at all, it could be helpful but I am not sure since I didnt really use the course.
The Pearson Center I was at was small only like 15 computers, and theres other types of examinees there. As far I as I knew I was the only PE Examinee. Other people were social working, nursing, etc.
They give you 8 hours total. Your allowed breaks to use the bathroom or access food/water in your locker at any point but your timer doesn't stop. You get one optional planned break for 50 minutes after finishing the first section and your able to take as little of that 50 minutes as you want and then go back into the exam. During this break your allowed to go to car, access your phone etc. The morning section you use however much time you want. ( I used 3 hrs 30 minutes). Then the afternoon section is whatever time you have left ( I had 4 hrs 30 mins). My exam had 35 questions in the AM and 45 questions in the PM. I believe I had just enough time to work through all the problems without feeling rushed and then both sections had 30 minutes to go back and review the questions I flagged and used 100% of my time.
At the end of both sections they bring you to a review screen to click on any questions you flagged and they also notify you if theres any questions you didnt answer. AM portion I had maybe 5 questions I was unsure of and PM I had maybe 8-10 I was unsure of.
I started studying about 4 weeks before my exam because I realized after taking the PE the first time around and failing, that studying too early I forgot things that I learned 2 months prior. It was best to have everything fresh in my mind. I took my exam on a Saturday and Mon-Thursday that week I took a practice exam every day. Friday I looked over stuff and the different codes to just have engineering on the mind without exhausting myself.
I bought a lot of practice exams but in in my opinion the best books available for studying were and style of questions were most representative were these books all purchased on AMAZON:
*NOTE* While doing practice problems, have all of the required codes in PDF form so you get used to using them and the NCEES reference manual. You can find PDFs of most of them on SCRIBD.
HCM, AASHTO GREENBOOK, Highway Safety Manual, MUTCD, AASHTO Roadside Design Guide - These are the most important. The rest of the required codes have only a few questions.

BREADTH:
"NCEES PE CIVIL : TRANSPORTATION PRACTICE EXAM"
"Path to PE Services: CIVIL PE PRACTICE EXAM CBT BREADTH (Updated 11/21)"
"Civil PE Practice: CIVIL ENGINEERING PE PRACTICE EXAMS A & B"
"Civil PE Practice: CIVIL ENGINEERING PE PRACTICE EXAM C"

DEPTH:
"NCEES PE CIVIL : TRANSPORTATION PRACTICE EXAM"
"Path to PE Services: CIVIL PE PRACTICE EXAM TRANSPORTATION DEPTH"
"PPI: TRANSPORTATION DEPTH SIX MINUTE PROBLEMS FOR THE CIVIL PE EXAM" - This book was good to help me learn the transportation depth problems, I worked through every problem and how to do each one and it was a really good way to learn how to do the depth portion of the exam as I had no Transportation Engineering experience.


----------



## hectomatic (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks for the update. So for the exam you don't bring anymore reference books correct?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 17, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## PASS2022 (Feb 22, 2022)

Congratulations and thanks for the update. Very helpful


----------



## Kith (Feb 23, 2022)

Congradu


Kashybobashy said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## phil_n (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you have the SCRBID download link for the practice exams? 
Thanks, 

PPI: TRANSPORTATION DEPTH SIX MINUTE PROBLEMS FOR THE CIVIL PE EXAM


----------

